

How much would you pay for digital content? - TuxMulder
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/apr/09/uk-news-websites-iab-digital-ad-spend-2014

======
TuxMulder
I think content in this link raises an interesting debate. On the one hand the
righteous will argue that the Internet should remain a source of free
information. On the other hand, it's ethically fair that people are
remunerated for their work; furthermore, it's pragmatic to expect people to
pay for digital content, so that we can continue to cover the running costs.

